# Soup is on.



## Bert2368 (Dec 2, 2019)

My mother as a young girl was farmed out to her aunt who ran a German delicatessen in Brooklyn, NY during the 1930's at the tail end of the great depression & prohibition eras in USA. Mom taught me to cook some 30 years later (1960s - 1970s), one of her lessons was "no bone goes unboiled".

Thus, there are usually at least several dozen quarts of frozen stocks residing in my freezer at any time. Beef, chicken, pork, duck, turkey, seafood, vege, any of the above proteins PLUS veges, a full spectrum of whatever was available as scraps, bones, carcasses and leftovers while I made dinner over the preceding year or two.

It just snowed about a foot here over the last 36 hours. I went hand to hand with that white stuff. It is time for HOT SOUP.

















Ended up being celerey, carrot, onion, garlic, portobello mushroom, sage, thyme and leftover thanksgiving turkey plus 7 quarts of turkey & vege stocks accumulated from last several turkeys I cooked, along with a couple of pounds of potato gnocchi.

I may survive until Spring.


----------



## panda (Dec 2, 2019)

soups are my favorite type of food


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 2, 2019)

When I ended up cooking at a restaurant mornings and going to school afternoons during the 1980s, my supervisor was a PTSD afflicted Vietnam veteran with a severe case of chemical dependancy.

He had ended up in the army and been sent to military cooking school after basic training at age 18, then went off to the war as a cook in a nice, safe rear echelon position. Until the Tet offensive happened. All he ever said about his war was "I had to shoot a whole bunch of people who looked like 15 year old kids". I do not think I ever saw this man completely straight/sober.

But this guy could make soup out of ANYTHING. His key lesson to me, don't be afraid to fry the ***k out of your veges, then fry the spices in the veges for a bit too, before adding your stock. I hope he is still above the sod (and maybe a little calmer, wherever he may be) He taught me right.


----------



## krx927 (Dec 2, 2019)

I like everything about this thread! Soups rock! Stock in freezer rocks! I also have it all the time, although only beef and chicken stock.
And of course a lot of frozen soups


----------



## Xenif (Dec 2, 2019)

Soup in the Chinese culture represents more than just food, its practical regarded as medicine; with different soups for diffrent health reasons.


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 2, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Soup in the Chinese culture represents more than just food, its practical regarded as medicine; with different soups for diffrent health reasons.



My favorite oriental restauranteur makes a face when I talk about simmering carcasses overnight for stock. Her tradition is to make QUICK stock, she cooks it only an hour or so.

I can't fault her results, her pho is pretty damn good too. But not like mamma made. If you want to try Lees soup, these are her places:

https://www.jasminedelimpls.com

https://www.jasmine26mpls.com

I used to go to Jasmine deli and get pho after blowing and shoveling snow when I lived by Lake of the Isles.


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 2, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> I can't fault her results, her pho is pretty damn good too. But not like mamma made. If you want to try Lees soup, these are her places:
> 
> https://www.jasminedelimpls.com
> 
> https://www.jasmine26mpls.com



I may be in MSP area soon. How is the bún bò Huế?


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 2, 2019)

I like their bún with grilled pork (and an extra order of grilled shrimp on top) best, myself. I also like the Bánh Canh (Tapioca noodle soup) with mixed seafood.

I checked out the bún bò Huế recipes on line, I'd order that if it were offered- But it's not on the published menue and Lee & her family are from Kien Giang, on the gulf of Thailand, about as far from Hue as you could get in the old RVN. If you called ahead and asked? MAYBE.

They make their own bread for sandwiches daily, in the French style, a bún and a Vietnamese sandwich from Jasmine deli is awesome and will fill you up for little $s. I used to sell Lee my duck eggs and English cucumbers, when I had more time for growing my own stuff.


----------



## mise_en_place (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh. It's on the menu here: https://www.jasmine26mpls.com/menu.html


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 2, 2019)

mise_en_place said:


> Oh. It's on the menu here: https://www.jasmine26mpls.com/menu.html



I'll be interested to check that out- I have only eaten in the (expensive) bar/restaurant perhaps 3 times, while I've eaten at the (bargain priced) deli probably over 100 times


----------



## krx927 (Dec 3, 2019)

mise_en_place said:


> Oh. It's on the menu here: https://www.jasmine26mpls.com/menu.html



He he, when a person from Brussels is checking menus for restaurants in Minneapolis, you must know he really likes soups 

Just had one for dinner, probably one really strange for general public, made out of sauerkraut, beans and potato. Of course with some pork cooked on it. It's called Jota.


----------



## Xenif (Dec 3, 2019)

Chicken Soup, with goji berries, long-an (dragon eyes), fish maw (swim bladder), and ghost moth larvae infected with Ophiocordyceps sinensis (zombie worm)

Not weird at all


----------



## Michi (Dec 3, 2019)

Not made by me, but also somewhat unusual: 
Taiwanese stinky tofu wok with chilies, pork, pork blood, mushrooms, intestines, and bok choy.


----------



## slickmamba (Dec 3, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Chicken Soup, with goji berries, long-an (dragon eyes), fish maw (swim bladder), and ghost moth larvae infected with Ophiocordyceps sinensis (zombie worm)
> 
> Not weird at allView attachment 65977


mmmm I can smell it


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 3, 2019)

Damn. Soup ingredients I knew not of.

Had HEARD of the medicinal Tibetan zomby worm/fungus, but didn't know they were a soup ingredient.

The lights & livers + congealed blood sound like peasant food, people don't throw away much animal protein in a subsistence economy. European things like black pudding or blutwurst are near equivalents?


----------



## Michi (Dec 3, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> European things like black pudding or blutwurst are near equivalents?


I would say so, yes. It's all about not wasting things.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 4, 2019)

Xenif said:


> Chicken Soup, with goji berries, long-an (dragon eyes), fish maw (swim bladder), and ghost moth larvae infected with Ophiocordyceps sinensis (zombie worm)
> 
> Not weird at allView attachment 65977


I recall a similar recipe from MacBeth.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 4, 2019)

Bert2368 said:


> I like their bún with grilled pork (and an extra order of grilled shrimp on top) best, myself. I also like the Bánh Canh (Tapioca noodle soup) with mixed seafood.
> 
> I checked out the bún bò Huế recipes on line, I'd order that if it were offered- But it's not on the published menue and Lee & her family are from Kien Giang, on the gulf of Thailand, about as far from Hue as you could get in the old RVN. If you called ahead and asked? MAYBE.
> 
> They make their own bread for sandwiches daily, in the French style, a bún and a Vietnamese sandwich from Jasmine deli is awesome and will fill you up for little $s. I used to sell Lee my duck eggs and English cucumbers, when I had more time for growing my own stuff.



I’ve never been. I’ll have to check this place out.


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 4, 2019)

Perhaps we need a separate thread on Minneapolis-St Paul metro area restaurants? I've never been to either Jasmine location but will definitely check them out.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 4, 2019)

wow. some awesome soups!!

as a Cantonese dude, soups are my JAM!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 4, 2019)

Michi said:


> Not made by me, but also somewhat unusual:
> Taiwanese stinky tofu wok with chilies, pork, pork blood, mushrooms, intestines, and bok choy.
> View attachment 65983


this is my wife's favorite....


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 4, 2019)

I didn't make it to Jasmine, was overcome by hunger and had to stop & eat at Pho 79 instead. But still, a bowl of bun Hue'. Pretty good. Had the tendons, no chunks of congealed blood AFAIK. Spicy enough for a December day...


----------



## Random (Dec 6, 2019)

I like soup too.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 7, 2019)

Had soup yesterday. It was good for the soul.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 7, 2019)

My housekeeper loves sharp knives but can’t sharpen. I love pho but can’t cook it. Yesterday I sharpened her petty and she brought me a delicious beef pho .... wonderful!


----------



## gman (Dec 8, 2019)

Beef consume with maitake and scallions



__ gman
__ Dec 8, 2019


















Cioppino



__ gman
__ Dec 8, 2019


















Octopus chowder



__ gman
__ Dec 8, 2019


----------



## Michi (Dec 9, 2019)

How the hell can anyone hope to keep up with you guys?! Stunning dishes coming down like rain…

I really think we should have a recipe sub-forum on here. While I like nerding out about knives, to me, it's about what I can do with them, that is, the food 

Any others interested?


----------



## Carl Kotte (Dec 9, 2019)

Michi said:


> How the hell can anyone hope to keep up with you guys?! Stunning dishes coming down like rain…
> 
> I really think we should have a recipe sub-forum on here. While I like nerving out about knives, to me, it's about what I can do with them, that is, the food
> 
> Any others interested?



I’m game if you can keep up with recipes in broken English and deciliters and grams!


----------



## Michi (Dec 9, 2019)

Hah, Australia almost went metric before Europe did  It's the poor guys in the US you need to worry about. They still deal in stuff called "Fahrenheit" and "Miles". Probably "Furlongs" as well… 

Australia is ahead of the US anyway. Always has been. By about 17 hours


----------



## panda (Dec 9, 2019)

made soup with left over arroz con pollo from weekend special, and added roasted squash to it. sorry didnt take any pics.


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 9, 2019)

This one can be a sauce if you don't add stock-

Slowly saute' sweet onions in butter and a little light olive oil with frequent sirring until they have turned an even gold, then add garlic & thyme. As soon as garlic is a bit transparent, add thickly sliced portobello mushrooms or whatever fungus you like along with some lemon juice, saute a bit longer. Add some dry white wine and possibly Worcestershire and/or balsamic vinegar, salt, black pepper and a tiny pinch of sugar, then stir in a bit of medium roux when the mushrooms have released liquid.

Taste. If you overdid either the lemon & vinegar or the sugar, adjust by adding more of one or the other to offset the excessive sweetness or sourness.

If you're making it as a side to a nice steak, stop there. For soup, add your stock of choice, perhaps some additional herbs and more roux as liked.


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2019)

Rainy day here. It sounds like a good opportunity for a pot of bean and bacon soup.


----------



## krx927 (Dec 9, 2019)

Random said:


> Rainy day here. It sounds like a good opportunity for a pot of bean and bacon soup.



Do you mind sharing a recipe?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 9, 2019)

Michi said:


> Hah, Australia almost went metric before Europe did  It's the poor guys in the US you need to worry about. They still deal in stuff called "Fahrenheit" and "Miles". Probably "Furlongs" as well…
> 
> Australia is ahead of the US anyway. Always has been. By about 17 hours


----------



## Random (Dec 9, 2019)

krx927 said:


> Do you mind sharing a recipe?



I don't use a recipe for this but can tell you basically how I do it.

1 pound of navy beans (dry) soaked overnight in plenty of cold water.

The next day, dice onion, carrots, celery in proportions you like for the quantity of beans.
Drain beans and set aside. 
In a large pot, fry about 1/2 pound of bacon until 1/2 done. You want it limp but with a good bit of fat rendered. 
Remove the bacon to cool slightly, then dice to the size you prefer.
Remove the rendered bacon fat from the pot and save for later use.
Dice the bacon into the size you like, then return to the pot and fry until almost crisp.
Crush a couple of garlic cloves and to the bacon for 1-2 minutes.
Add the onion, carrots, and celery and cook until onions are translucent.
Add the beans and water to cover. Bring to boil then reduce to simmer.
Add salt and pepper, and cook for 2-3 hours watching to add water as needed.
As you approach the end of the cooking time, adjust water or cooking to give the consistency you like.
Before serving I mix a stick of butter into the pot and adjust S&P.

As always, add and adjust to make it your own.

I have made a vegan version of this using oilve oil, vegan bacon bits, and vegan butter that is pretty good.

Bon appetit -- I don't speak french but the TV chefs say that a lot.


----------



## Xenif (Dec 19, 2019)

Snake Soup


----------



## Michi (Dec 20, 2019)

@Xenif That looks really nice. Tell us more, please!


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 20, 2019)

Deleted due to embarrassment.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 20, 2019)

Deleted due to embarrassment.


----------



## Lars (Dec 20, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> Vanilla butter cookies.
> View attachment 67130


That's some weird looking soup, DamageInc.


----------



## DamageInc (Dec 20, 2019)

Damn, I'm in the wrong thread.


----------



## Bert2368 (Dec 20, 2019)

DamageInc said:


> Damn, I'm in the wrong thread.


But your taste is excellent! You're welcome to stay-


----------

